# Unverschleiertes JS-Malware-Beispiel



## Noahscript (7. Aug 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es einen Ort, wo man ein unverschleiertes JS-Malware-Beispiel oder ähnliches finden kann?


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Oneixee5 (7. Aug 2021)

Bist du bei der CDU? https://netzpolitik.org/2021/cdu-gegen-hackerin-scheisse-bauen-rueckzieher-machen-repeat/


----------



## krgewb (7. Aug 2021)

Vielleicht auf metasploit.com.





						Metasploit – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------

